# Meyer Model ST84



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a bit of a pieced together plow(see my sig). When I was stripping all the paint off I found these numbers - Model no ST84 - Part no 9159. I found a cutting edge for a ST84 that is 84" long so that much is solved. What I was wondering is the whole plow unit that this board came off of a Model no ST84 or just the blade? I was thinking that maybe just the board was Part no 9159. I am currently needing a packing nut for one of the angle cylinders and they were also painted yellow so I am thinking they must be Meyer brand also. The rest of my system is Western but I don't believe Western ever painted there cylinders yellow did they? The packing nut in question has one side of it broke off although it is not leaking yet. I am sure the wiper on it is not doing its job since part of it is sticking out a little. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

The nut in question.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

The whole cylinder.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I have found listings for parts and it seems that they come in 1 1/2" and 2". Is that ram size or cylinder size? My rams are 1 1/2" and the cylinders are 2". If it goes by ram size the part number is the same for Western and Meyer - 256-0415 but the packing is different by brand. If I have the 2" then everything is different.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

To the top.......
Got the angle right now I need to get a packing nut.
Any help??? Thanks


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

*NEED a nut for the ram*

To the top..... Any help would be appreciated....Thanks


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

a whole new cylinder for that is $67.00 US! A seal kit is 8.79 and the packing nut is12.53! it looks to be a Meyers blade you have but that packing nut is kinda funky! Meyers and western call for the same part numbers in an aftermarket parts supplier for the Nuts and packing! The cylinders you have should be 1 1/2X10! Hope that helps you I always just buy new cylinders and if the old one looks really good (no pits) I rebuild it for a spare!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SNOWPIMP _
> *a whole new cylinder for that is only $67.00 US!*


but shipping a 40# angle ram to alaska will probably cost just as much

the packing and the nut are the same for both Meyer and Western.

you are going to want to take the ram off and take it to a machine shop with torches to get that nut off. it is cast iron and they rust in place pretty good and some heat helps loosen things up. if you break that nut off the cylinder is only good as a temporary spare and you will have to buy a new cylinder.

I have to quote D.C. on this " is it broke? NO! so dont f**k with it"


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im sure you you dont have to buy oem


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *but shipping a 40# angle ram to Alaska will probably cost just as much*


Yeah shipping is something else up here. The nut or I guess half nut that is left is only finger tight so removing it is no problem. I will order a nut and packing for a Meyer 1 1/2" cylinder and hope it is right. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

must be meyers thats a meyers push frame not western.what do you mean the rest of your system is western?the only thing that looked western to me was the plow itself whats the pump?


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

The blade is a Meyers. The pump and control are Western. The mount on the truck is homemade. The A frame is a Meyers that has been rebuilt and reinforced.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

oh the only thing i can think of is either that s a meyers piston or western uses a yellow colored primer


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

aftermarket old style (pre 1996) Western and 79-current Meyer angle cylinders are identical and can be innterchanged at will


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Technichly the rams are differnet from meyers to western.
Meyer has hose fitting on top of ram were as western is on the side
Goodluck, Plowtech.:waving:


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Sorry for tha above, i forgot to spell check... getting a bit sleepy


----------

